# Breeding fish in kiddie pools and stock tanks-II



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

We just got 6" of snow and Thursday the high temp will be 14f, perfect time to start thinking about raising fish outside this spring. Last year I recreated a project I did over 30 years ago just to see if I could. I learned a lot and have to say the project was funny and fun to do. This year I'll be more prepared. I plan to journal the process as I go and form the basis for a step by step process for people. Any suggestions, tips, warnings will be greatly appreciated.

Last year was Endlers, Least Killies, Marmokribs-cloning crayfish and Jacks. I started with well under 100 breeders and ended up with over 1,200 fish once the final count was in. The Endlers bred quickly and as the weather warmed the breeders got a boost from all the mosquito larva. I have three lines of Endlers and just tossed in a mixed group. They bred until I finally took them out the first week in October. 

Least Killies were kind of slow starters. I noticed them really picking up the reproduction pace in late July as the original fry were breeding as well. They finished strong with over 300 fish. If memory serves me correctly, I started with about 20 females.

The Jacks just freaked out and actually had to be moved indoors as they would not feed properly. The crayfish, well I did not find one small one. I have no clue what happened there.

This year I plan to use more pools: 2 x Intex 10' round x 14" deep pools. 2 x 6' round by 10" deep hard plastic pools, 1 x Intex 110" x 72" x 18" inflatable pool, 1 x 125gal stock tank and 1 x 175 gal stock tank. 

I have upgraded my stock with some more marketable fish. I started 60 days ago with 8f and 4m Painted Swords-Pumpkin Orange with Black marbling. I put them in a 40 brooder. I now have 18f, the 10 new are still virgins. I have about 25 fry, so my goal is 25f-50f by May. I also have 8 RREA females and they are now huge. I will introduce a blood red albino male in late April. I also have about 6 Koi Swords and I'm hoping to get at least one batch of fry raised by May so maybe 8f-10f. I am also purchasing a group of mixed color variety female platys, approximately 30. I will also breed Endlers-Blond Endlers and Least Killies. The last two will start in all the pools and vats.

This year I'm using breeder traps, large rubber made containers with holes drilled in the bottom, sides and sitting on PVC for elevation. IF YOU HAVE A BETTER IDEA FOR BREEDING TRAPS PLEASE SUGGEST IT. I will take photos of the breeding traps and post them when I make them next month. After the first month, fry will be pulled, counted, graded and moved to grow out pools-hard plastic and vats. I plan to bring small groups inside to quick finish with fresh hatched brine shrimp. I plan to have fish to market by June 1st. 

That is it for now, thanks for looking.


----------



## catfisherpro (Apr 5, 2013)

I'm thinking about doing some small fish breeding this year. I have ponds but they are to big to do small fish. I'm thinking of moving my lyetail mollies out doors when it warms up we have about 3ft of snow in places of drift right now. I'm gonna put them in one of my 800g holding tank that I usually put my breeding catfish in have 6 of these tanks poly plastic wit drain hole worth the investment. I'm also thinking about trying to do some bettas in the littlest kiddy pools with a bunch of plants. I've never did small breeders out doors so keep this thread posted please


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

How do you get the fish in the fall out again? Drain the pond?

My pond is 8X12 m, 90 cm deep in the center and other 50 cm.
He is discharged with a 1 "hose, 25 m long, to the stream. It takes a day. A liner pond.


----------



## catfisherpro (Apr 5, 2013)

That's what I'm thinking draining it through a mess screen. I got a 2in drain that sits about a Inch an half from bottom. I drain mine into my garden that's what I do with the water when I have the catfish in them. I also have a overflow pipe that's about a inch from top with mesh covering it.


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

A wall network is also possible. With a floating side (with floating balls) and with a heavy side (with anglers lead) It is drawn from one side of the pond with 4 ropes (close to the ground) to the other side. The fish can not back. I've done it with goldfish.


----------



## catfisherpro (Apr 5, 2013)

Are u you talking about a walk net\ bait net arthur cause that could work but the walk net I have would barely catch adult swordtails.


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

I mean a wall net. (As wall, in the song Tom Jones Green Green grass of home "four gray walls around me") Not a walk net. 
A wall of net across the entire pond. 
The heavy side down on the ground and the light side floats.


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

OK, last year I just netted them with a modified minnow net-modified due to the size of Least Killies. One thing I learned is set up a feeding ring so that the fish all come to one place to feed. This keeps the waste and water issues to a minimum. It also allows you to count fish, as well as one can that is. A standard wire minnow trap will work of drain down the water to keep the fish guessing. Trust me, if you train them to eat in one area, they will come every time. If you're trying to place a wall in to trap the fish, drop it in after you put down feed. I learned to hang around when I feed so the fish don't get spooked when they see me.

I'll post photos when I make the traps and of my brood stock.


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

A lowering network, as it use the angler?
Basket-shaped. Let fall with a rod down into the water. Top lining scattered. When the fish come to eat, lift it out.


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

UPDATE

OK, we just got through an ice storm earlier in the week, so of course who wouldn't be thinking about raising fish outdoors? Well actually it gave me time to catch up a bit. I finally decided it is time to order new kiddie pools. I still have last years, but my son tossed one of the vats across the side of one of them and I'm not sure if it can be salvaged. Looks like I best order two pools. At least that is the story I'm telling my wife and I'm sticking to it! No the old pool really is damaged, but I also want two new ones! I will be ordering my pools from Kmart on-line. I'm getting Intex Sun Fish Snap Set pools. The reason this is important is that some brands have algeacide in the liners and it is toxic to your fish. Intex does not have this issue. The new pools are 8'x8'x18" so that doubles that capacity. If the old pool can be used I'll have a ton of room, 1,400gal between the three.

On the brooder stock front, I now have more than enough swordtails to produce several hundred. I am in the process of making a deal for a half dozen,each, female breeders of two different color types. This should give me five colors and close to 50 brood females. Now I'm looking for platys, hopefully at least four color varieties approximately ten of each. I have ten Blond Endler females and should have double that by the time things start to go outside. Least Killies are running a bit on the low side, I estimate fifteen-twenty females are ready at the moment. I'm hoping for twenty-five, thirty-five females.

Over the weekend, I'm going to TRY to take some fish photos, I warn you it is not my stronge point, "Yes there are fish in those photos."


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

UPDATE

Photos will be in my member gallery. So far here is where I am at. I have enough Showa and Koi swords to most likely fill the brooders role for swords, but I am still getting a number of Pineapple, Marigold and Wags of both varieties. I am planning on 8-12 of the Pineapples and Marigolds. I figure I'll get a few hundred fry from that many. I currently have four female RREA swords and they are huge. I'm picking up a trio of blood red albino to cross into them. My plan is to trade off some of the Showa and Koi swords for the others mentioned. I'll incur a small cost as I am getting 15-20 corys for the project as well. I also have two different colors of Mickey Mouse Platy brooder females on the way. I'm getting 15 each color. My hope is to produce 25-30 fry per platy female. Next on the list will be Endlers. I have Black Bar, Orchards, Chillis and Blonds. The good thing about the Endlers is I can release the brood stock in the breeding and grow out pools I'm using for the swords and platys. The swords and platys will be confined to the breeder traps while the Endlers swim free. Nobody should be able to cross breed and potential fry loss-sword fry eating Endler fry-should keep me on top of grading and moving the swords to grow out. I will also release the Least Killies in the same manner. I will be setting up a small hard plastic kiddie pool for cull Endlers females and letting them breed freely. Sometime during the summer I will take 25 or so Belonasox fry and introduce them. Depending on how things go, I may end up with several pools of them.

I have two 8'x8'x18" pools, a 10'x10'x24" from last year, a 5'x10" I got for $6.99, 
110"x72"x 24" and both vats. I plan to purchase at least 2 - 6'x10" hard plastic kiddie pools for additional growout. 6-8 weeks after fish are all stocked I'll see if I need more space. Last year I allowed crowding toward the end and the production in the more crowded pool started dropping.

Once the brooders are outside, I will be selling off a lot of very nice stock that did not make it into the project. I should have a ton of Endlers and a large group of all male swords that will no longer be needed. If you might be interested P.M. and we can make a deal. Last year I left my indoor / fishroom tanks stocked at about 85% during the summer. This created a big problem when the outside population exploded as I had enough room to cram in 400 fish, but had way more. This year I'm thining down indoor stock to about 20% and may bring in a line of Endlers. I'll also be purchasing some stock to run into my various lines of Endlers. I've added two 40 brooder tanks inside so room should not be an issue.


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

If you are looking for new Platys, that would not be a nice color variant?


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

I've seen those before. Lotsoffish on Aquabid has some really nice ones.


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

UPDATE:

Ok, I have my 2 P-#1 pools (8' round x 18" deep) and P-#2 pool (110"x72"x24") all set up and filled. I added a huge handful of dried Oak leaves to each pool to speed the cycling process, each pool has a small temp airline and today I added 5gal of water in each pool from water changes in the fishroom. 

I plan to do a 10% partcial water change this weekend, add more leaves and some gravel areas for heaters. I'll also move some pond snails out to help get things rolling faster. I still have another P-#1, 125gal vat, 175gal vat to set up this weekend. I'll use the same process. As of now I have over 1,000gal set up and should have close to 600gal more once the other three are set up. I am pumping all the brooder stock with live food and preparing for the additional brooder stock that is coming late next week or early the week after. I'll keep those fish indoors for a 2 week period maybe longer weather depending.


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

UPDATE:

All three pools and the 125gal Vat are up and running. I ca't set the other 175gal Vat until I get two cinder blocks to level it. The temp air system is running and agitating the surface of all four, all are stocked with Oak leaves, all have water change water from established indoor tanks beeing added-10gal-15gal each and two of the pools have gravel patches for heaters. I added some pond snails in one pool and 4 ramshorns in another. Don't know if the ramshorns can tolerate the temps, but we will find out. My plan is to add 25-30 rams horns in three containers and pond snails in the other two. These will help keep things clean and provide a good supply of crayfish food. One pool P-2 will have two huge marble self-cloning crayfish in it. I'll start that pool with 50-60 snails of both types. I'll let them get a 3-4 week head start on the crayfish.

Stock: The Blond Endlers reproduce faster than anticipated so I should have a good number of breeders. Keep in mind that Endlers typically don't eat fry--in thanks they eat 10%-15% in the pools that drops to almost 0. I have 4-6 females producing broods of 40-60 fry each drop, to it won't take long to have several hundred. Once the fry females start reproducing look out. The swords Showa, Koi, BLK & Whites are all sexing out so they should be reproducing no later than early June. The other swords and platy brroder coming in will be producing upon arrival. I should end up with Showas, Kois, BLK & Whites, Marigolds, Pine Apples, Pine Apple Tux swords, Red and Sunset Mickey Mouse platys, Blond, Black Bar, Orchard and Cillie Endlers and Least Killies. There is a good chance I'll be reproducing cory cats, that will be left to mother nature and a well designed pool with plenty places to hide to avoid hungry giants. I also have two baseball size chuncks of java moss coming.

Well if things go well you need to buy a few of these fish-hint, hint.


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

Update:

It has been a while and much has occured. First the weather has been flipping difficult! From 51 degrees to 91 now back to the 60s after two weeks in the high 70s-low 80s. Typical St. Louis weather gurrrrrrrrrrrrrr!

Well all pools and vats are stocked with a load of snails. The ramshorns became inactive but survived the cold and are reproducing. The pond snail, well they are doing what pond snails do best breeding like crazy. My crayfish will have an endless supply of easy to catch food.

Last year I was just a tad freaked out when the tree frogs invaded and spawned a zillion tadpoles in the pools. This year they didn't even wait for the fish to go in. I am now at the beginning of a bumper crop of tree frog tadpoles. I will be selling them 10 for $10 shipped. My small Belonasox are injoying the tadpole invasion, keeps the tummy very full. This year we have Barking Tree Frogs and Green Tree Frogs doing their thing in my pools! These are very neat to watch in the aquarium and don't need a floating surface when they start to morph. Once they are ready to leave the water they crawl up hte inside corner seam of the tank. At that point take the froglets outside and release them at night fall.

Early last week, before the latest weather forecast, I added my first Least Killie test group to P-1-1, P-1-2. All are still thriving. So then I added a small test group of Orchard Endlers in one pool and Black Bar Endlers in the other. All are doing fine and I'll see if they survive the weather the next few days. I have a small heater, 200wt. in one pool and will add one to the other pool containing Endlers. Last fall the fish seemed to find the heater without a problem. I did add some salt to each pool as the livebearers seem to do better with it in there.

Once it warms up into the high 70s this weeked, I'm launching fish full scale. I'll be adding 15-20 females Orchard and Black Bars to their respective pools. The first test Chillis will go in the Vat-1. I'll also add approximately 10-12 female Least Killies to all three pools. That should keep the mosquitos under control. At the moment, I am netting out hundreds of mosquito larva daily and feeding them to my brooder fish that are still in the house. The test fish look like they are ready to pop and indeed they are!

The Blond Endlers will wait a week because they are just not as tough as their cousins. The Blonds go in P-2. When the Blond Endlers go in so do the first groups of Swords. I'll put out some funky looking orange swords I produced and see how they do. In two days if they are fine and I see no reason they wouldn't be they wil be joined by the Showas, Koi, Blk & Whites, REEA, Pineapples and Marigolds. All will be in their own breeder traps providing plenty of room to swim freely and with the benefits of water flow through. The Platys, Red MM and Marigold MM same thing.

This weekend I'm also setting up the other Vat and P-1 pool from last summer. I have yet to purchase the two hard plastic pools, but I will likely buy one this weekend to start my Belonasox fry pool. I beleive I have at least 35-40 mut Endler females to toss in their so the next time the Belonasox drop fry I'll ply them with live baby brine shrimp and mosquito larva for 2-3 weeks inside then out to the pool they will go. My plan is to come out with at least 10 trios. I figure if the Endlers can each throw a batch of fry maybe two they should be able to stay ahead of the Belonasox. I'll add a ton of floating cover which will increase the Belonasox ability to pick off mosquito larva while they are small enough to be interested. I will say this, if you ever wanted Belonasox you best jump on them fast once I post them.

More to come this weekend. If anyone else is copying this project do tell.


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

Since they have a lot of work with the ponds. The tadpoles of the tree frogs are probably not so large that the Beloesox can eat these?
My pond is about 50 sqm. (Rubber skin). Full horn herb. At the edge, I think free 2m, for fodder catch. The small gold fish are rarely seen.


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

The Belonasox fry are eating them. They are small tadpoles at first but get a little larger.


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

What temps are you waiting for to add fish? I'm thinking about putting some gups in my container pond, in addition to least killies


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

I'll be adding fish theis week as thair temps are in the 80s daytime and 60s nighttime. They should hold around 72-74 degrees at night. I learned last year it doesn't bother the fish. I have a small submersable heater in each pool so the fish can stay warm if they feel the need.


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

UPDATE:

First brooder stock went in this weekend. One pool now has over 20 Orchard Endler females 10 males, 8 paleatus corys and two test swordtails in the breeder trap. The Endlers are adapting very well and are very active.

Next Pool, 6 female Least Killies and 4 males. 18 Black Bar Endlers females 7 males. For some reason the fish are acting strange, staying out of sight and in deep water. I'm doing a 50% water change just to be on the safe side. I held up adding anything else. 

Tuesday - Thursday I'll be adding 10 female 4 male Least Killies to P-2 (Larger pool). All of the females have been pre-hit. I'm also planning on adding the first Showa Swords if all goes well. I'm going to do a good 20%-30% water change. I will be adding fish to the vat, here I'll add mixed Endlers of all three types. These will go to people who just want some nice fish with eye popping color. Additionally, both the Orchards and Black Bar pools will be getting 5-8 young Blond females. Vat-2 will likely get stocked with some Chilli Endlers that eventually will be joined by grow out swords or platys. 

I managed to salvage last years P-1 6'X6'X12" pool and will be stocking in a good number, say 30 odd Endlers females. This pool will be allowed to just produce fry so later say July when the Belonasox drop a batch of fry they will have somewhere to live. The Endlers should have enough of a head start on them to feed the Belonasox until sexable size. 

If you're interested in some Endlers just P.M. me as I have some great deals on the fish left indoors.


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

UPDATE:

Spotted about 20 Black Bar fry in their pool today!!! And it starts!


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

I wish you, that's the temperature now safe. good luck!


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

UPDATE: 

The Black Bars and Orchards have fry in teir ponds. Here we go!!!!!!!


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

Update:

Test platys and test sword groups in breeder traps are doing great. I'll start adding more tomorrow. I also got Vat-1 started with Chilli Endlers. I will add Least Killies, 6 females to both P-1 pools and 10 females to P-2. They should take off in 6-8 weeks tripling the count.


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

I wish you much happiness. It will be.


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

Update:

Well the weather has been giving me a fit. Typically this time of year it is hot, but last week we had nights in the 50s and one night 50! The good news is the Endlers and Least Killies -LKs-hung over, the way too small, heaters at night and until mid-day. I pushed the sword and platy breeding traps as close to the heat as I could and it all seems to have worked out well. I have to be honest, this year's weather has been nerve racking.

P-1-Pools: Both the Orchards and Black Bars have well over 100 fry and the adults are eating as much as they can hold. I'm estimating the Endler females will all give birth again in the next two weeks and that will push the fry counts to well over 300 each. I have yet to see sword or platy fry, but I will keep looking for them until I find some. The LKs have tossed a few fry and the weather doesn't appear to bother them in the slightest. I see the corys every few days and they appear to be growing. 

P-2 The crayfish are active and growing. I can see the little pathways they leave every morning and they seem to get around. Strange, they don't appear to have crossed each others path yet. No need for them to mate as they are marble crayfish and self-clone. The LKs have had the run of the pool for the first 3 weeks and are producing fry. Last year I learned it takes 8-10 weeks befor ethe LK population starts to explode. I currently have 12 females in there so imagin that tripling each month until October. I just added a dozen Orchard Endler females and two very nice males. I noted about 20 fry today.

Vat-1 is occupied by the Chilli Endlers. I picked out some really smoken males and will cull out all male fry for a month or two. This should help the over all bloodline. The few LKs have thrown fry and seem to be doing nicely.

Vat-2 Well here I decided to just toss in some odds and ends Endlers until I need grow out for the swords or platys. I decided to stock my oddball males as they have breathtaking color and electrify any tank. People like them so they will be sold or used as food for the belonasox.

To unoffically total it up, I have at least 250 Endler fry, 20-25 LK fry and a lot of tadpoles with legs. I still have another 25 brooder swords and 15-18 brooder platys to stock likely this week now that we should be past the weather. I'm really counting on the swords and platys to justify the cost this year, so keep your fingers crossed. I'll have photos later in the week.


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

It is beautiful pond summer. My pond is with rubber film. (8m wide and 12 m long, 0.9 m deep in the middle. Much green horn herb. Water irises, water lilies. Therein swim little red gold fish, some tadpoles and young snakes (40 cm long). It fly many small blue and red dragonflies . at some point I'm even a picture. Every week I-flooded with creek water and I have limed in the spring (5kg) to buffer the pH. Additionally there is a 40m high alder with 10 tribes. It always fall leaves and seeds in the pond. of these, the water is brown., but the pH is 7


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

Well it is UPDATE TIME! Sorry this took so long!!!!

Pool1-1 6'x6'x12" The orchard Endlers have out done themselves. I started with less than 20 brooder females and now have upwards of 300 Endlers. I have observed at least 12 blond Endler fry. I have noticed a few Least Killies, I only stocked 1 trio. From the industrial breeder traps 12-14 sunset platy fry have emerged. I'm sure there are more and will be more. The Paleatus corys are getting big.

Pool-1-2 The Black Bar Endlers are right behind the orchards and with less than 20 brooder females I have upwards of 300 Endler in that pool. Here again I have observed a good number of Blond Black Bars. From the industrial breeder traps a few swordtail fry have emerged. I think the up and down temps 100's followed by 50s has slowed their production. The Anues corysa are growing quickly as well.

Pool-2 110"x72"x24" The Least Killies are breeding like nobodys business. I've observed at least 50 fry and there are likely a lot more. The small group of Orchard Endlers has dropped 2-3 batches of fry with upward of 125 Endlers total. The marble crayfish are growing and should reproduce once if not twice before fall.

Vat-1 125gal Vat. The Least Killies are reproducing rapidly, more so than I have ever observed prior. Don't know what got into them but I'll take it! The Chilli Endlers have dropped 2-3 batches of fry and I estimate 125-150 Endlers in there. I have not yet, but will introduce a few crayfish for growout purposes.

Vat-2 175gal Vat. I got a late start on this one so I just put some of my Oddball males and stray females from multiple lines in there. For some reason people love my Oddball males. I have two people who have bought no less than 25 each. I hear they make explosive color in a display tank. I also have several hundred tadpoles in this vat and I am systematically feeding them to my Pike Livebearers and Jacks.

P-1-3 Suffered a catastrophic structual failure and could not be reserected. I may restart it this weekend with a mix of Endlers. These will be for Pike Livebearer fry dining only.


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

UPDATE:

Sorry I have been lax, it has been hectic the last few weeks.

P-1-1 The Orchard Endlers ahve finally started to hit full steam with 350-375 and likely up to 50 more than that. I suppose the Orchards got to the Platys as they dropped over 30 fry. The Least Killies (LK) number between 20-30-I try not to net then as they are so small. 

P-1-2 The BlackBar Endlers are still clearly leading the reproductive pack numbering an easy 400-450. The Swords have dropped one spawn, I am disappointed but think I got it figured out-We will know in two weeks. There are a few LK maybe 20 as it is hard to tell trying to wok around two 30" x 19" breeding traps. I did observe the Corys spawning one time but have no idea if any eggs or fry survived. 

P-2 The LK's have really taken off and there are at least 50. Some of the first female LK's should start spawning on 1-2 weeks. Once the young LK's start spawing numbers will go up fast. I hope to get at least 150 LK's out of this pool alone. The Orchard Endlers are reproducing in this pool as well. There are between 50-100. This is the pool under the deck and it is poorly lite. BIG-GIANT NEWS-The Crayfish have finally done it and in a big way. There are at least 100 Mormarkrebs-Marble Crayfish in the pool. I relocated 2 to each other pool and vat and put two each in each breeder trap, 16 in all.

Vat-1 The Chilli Endlers are making up for fewer brooders and lost time as they number approximately 200 but likely more along the lines of 250. The LK's are picking up with no less than 25. 

Vat-2 The Oddball Endlers are starting to get more productive with approximately 125-150. The last of the Tadpoles are living in this vat and are getting ready to morph into frogletts. The Tree Frogs had another good year and ove 100 frogletts have left the pools already. 

QUICK NOTES: If you ever considered one of these projects than you just got to try. I have learned tons that has helped me in the fishroom indoors. My brooder Swords are 4"-4 1/2", Platys almost 3" and the Endlers and LK's grow at close to twice the rate as inside. I'm really excited about the Crayfish and in anticipation of success-Didin't get a one last year-I introduced ramshorn and pond snails into all outdoor containment areas. My inside Crayfish are eating snails like kings and looking very blue. I'm relocating large numbers of snails to P-2 to allow the snails to get a good head start on the hungry hord of small Crayfish. For now, the snails can avoid the Crayfish as P-2 is 24" deep and only filled 14" deep. Last big news item, I have a new breeder trap design and materials. I'm currently working with the manufactuer to get the prototypes built.

More soome and thanks for following along.


----------

